# kek



## gjuhetar

My Wolters Handwörterbuch Niederländisch-Deutsch defines *kek* as _keck_ (cheeky, pert), which is seemingly unproblematic because Dutch *kek* is originally a loanword from German _keck_.
Other online dictionaries define *kek* as kittig (levendig, pittig).

However, *kek* in the following sentences doesn't seem to have anything to do with something cheeky.
I'm not sure what the word exactly means in the examples.

1. Maar ook online kun je meespelen met het kleedje. Want is uiteraard een *kek* en interactief matje geworden.
2. Apple als partner om het één en ander er een beetje *kek* uit te laten zien.
3. Oh, die blije twintigers met hun *kek* gekleurde windjacks; ik heb er ook zo'n hekel aan!
4. En als je dan toch zo lang in de keuken staat, wil je er natuurlijk wel op je best uitzien. En dus moet zelfs jouw keukenschort er *kek* uitzien.

I wonder if *kek* has ever been used to mean cheeky or pert.


----------



## Peterdg

I don't even know the word.


----------



## Suehil

I have never heard of it, either.  All your examples look as if the word should be 'gek'.


----------



## NewtonCircus

Hi gjuhetar,

I think the confusion comes from the fact that for certain Dutch accents the _g_ in _gek_ sounds a bit like a _k_. 

The word _gek_ in all four examples means cool or trendy. It can however also mean weird or odd to some. 

You can however translate _gek_ as mad or crazy in most cases and use it in the same way.

Cheers Herman


----------



## eoneo

The word kek is only used in the Netherlands, so those whose mother tongue is Belgian Dutch might not have even heard of it.


----------



## Suehil

eoneo said:


> The word kek is only used in the Netherlands, so those whose mother tongue is Belgian Dutch might not have even heard of it.



Not in any part of the Netherlands that I have been!  Nor does van Dale mention it.


----------



## eoneo

Suehil said:


> Not in any part of the Netherlands that I have been! Nor does van Dale mention it.


I think the fact that you've never heard of it cannot prove that the word does not exist at all.
Although I'm not a Dutch-speaker, based on my own research, I have confirmed that the word kek is listed in other dictionaries.


----------



## HKK

It's true, this hideous word exists, as attested on this site. I believe it would be fair to call it "turbotaal", a type of slang that was used by hyperactive cocaine-using Dutch yuppies in the 80s [Disclaimer: turbotaal may still be in use by people who may or may not be Dutch, yuppies or drug addicts]. As for the meaning, I don't really know, but the examples suggest that your second dictionary has the best definition: lively, colorful, perky.


----------



## gjuhetar

Thank you, guys!
It is a bit unfortunate that no Netherlander gave some advice.


----------



## AllegroModerato

It´s a perfectly valid adjective, although it is not a word of very common usage. Contrary to HKK´s opinion, it strikes me as somewhat old-fashioned. In my experience it´s mostly used in combination with clothes: Een kek truitje, kek shirt, kekke broek, etc. Van Dale´s dictionary defines it as "smart, modern, fashionable, trendy".


----------



## gjuhetar

Thanks, AllegroModerato!
I've been eagerly waiting for you


----------



## Lopes

These days it's mostly used ironically, because it's such an old word I think. You can see it as the archaic version of 'hip'. 

It does not mean 'gek'.


----------

